# كريم باتنرلاف



## .استغفرالله (19 يونيو 2010)

*للتنحيف , لاف , الشااامل , بارتنر , كريم


كريم بارتنر لاف .. للتنحيف الشااامل !


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته (f)

كريم التنحيف الغني عن تعريف (a)
كريم تنحيف ذو جوده عاليه ومضمون ومجرب ومرعوب كثييير 

اقدمه لكم وبسعر منافس 


الكريم رهيييييييييييييب ينسق الجسم بطريقه ملحوضه وبوقت قصير يعني اذا بتستخدمينه يومين تجوفين نتيجه ملحووووضه خلال 5 ايام 
ومايحتاج رجيم بس يفضلل تقليل باالاكل 
مكونات لكريم 
مكونات لكريم %100 طبيعي
ما منه مضار ولا له اثار سلبيه 
كريم للتنحيف من أعشاب الطبيعيه الساخنه
يساعد على إزالت الشحوم المتراكمه من الجسم 
وتبيض البشـــرة 
ويمنحها إحســاس بالنعومة والرشاقة وإعادة الشــباب
ويوصي اطباء الامراض الجلديه والتخسيس بستخدامه 

وطريقة الإستعمال: 
يدهن على الاماكن الغير مرغوب بها الوزن الزائد بحركات دائريه
مرة او مرتين يومياً 
وشوفي بعدها النتيجة بإذن الله (f)
وتصنيعه 
بارتنر لاف
باريس _فرانسا
وهذي صورته وتوصيل لاي مكان للطلب.0569373602 *​


----------

